# New Reduced Taxes?



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

Had anyone seen this article?

https://goo.gl/M9f1cW

https:// www. ridester . com/ trump-tax-plan-uber-drivers / amp/

It is a legit link, URL shortend using Google, as the initial post blocked the link.

It is from Ridester about the new tax plan just passed and how it could benefit full time drivers (ICs).

What is your take on it?


----------

